# 10000 Islands



## swamp hunter (Sep 18, 2016)

west of Everglades City.
Got this Snook am , 2 in the last weekend.
Oyster bars..low falling tide. Not huge but in 18 inches of water..always a Good time 
No reply needed , just thought I'd throw out my morning fish.
I live 9 miles away and it's what I do on the weekends when hunting season is closed.
Yes them are all Oysters and mighty fine to eat come Winter


----------



## mdgreco191 (Sep 19, 2016)

Why do you need to wait for Winter to eat the oysters?  Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I don't know squat about oysters.


----------



## Limitless (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey Swamp, nice Snook.  I really need to get back down to Choko.

Have you been down to Flamingo recently?  I've heard that with all the Lake O water being diverted to the east and west that the high salinity down south has caused a massive sea grass die-off in the flats.  Any news on this?  Thanks


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 22, 2016)

Fresh water runoff from the Everglades in Rainy Season makes the Oysters taste nasty. It's clean water and they need it but it makes them all runny and bad tasting.
Come winter no more runoff and they firm up and get that salty bite.
Limitless..
They've been diverting that flow  way south from Lake O for 100 years. Theirs still tons of freshwater flowing south just from the Glades not the lake Indians and NPS won't allow it..too much Phosphorus and stuff from the Cattle Ranches / Dairy operations / Disney World and 3 Zillion folks living north of the water shed.


----------

